# workshop



## dominic16 (May 17, 2009)

alright here is my shop. it is actually only the stuff in the basement. I have a small 1 car garage that is part of the shop too. all my bigger toys are out there.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice shop, what is the motor next to small slab table where the pen & key rings are.

steve


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Dominic, looks like a nice place to work! How do you like your Grizzly lathe? Is that a chair/stool under your workbench? Looks interesting. Keep the pics coming.

John


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice setup there,i always like seeing other folks shops,thanks for sharing


----------



## Duane53 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Duplicator*

I was wondering what kind of duplicator you have on your grizzley lathe.
Duane


----------



## dominic16 (May 17, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for you comments. Alright Steve the motor on the small side table is a motor with a custom cutter on it. I make drumsticks and we got a custom cutter that finishes cutting the shape of the drumstick tip. It was actually made by LumberJack Tools. Those guys are great over there and they do any amazing job. Check them out if you ever need a log tenon cutter. John- Yes that is a chair under the bench. About the Grizzly lathe- I love it. It has performed very well. no problems so far. Duane- The duplicator I have on the lathe is from Vega. its pretty cool. I like it. I have a couple of options like their bigger cutter and it cuts SMOOTH. well sorry guys that I didnt respond back sooner. I just looked around at the other pages and everyones projects are looking amazing. talk to you guys soon.


----------

